# Cheap Eheim Clone = Jebao filter



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Lots of hobbiest in Singapore uses on their cichlid and expensive arawanna tank. I've been waiting awhile, and these things are finally available in the states:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2380786689&category=3212



> This is THE NEW Jebao 4 stage canister filter. Designed like the Eheim Pro 2, this Pro series filter pumps at nearly 300gph for tanks up to 150g. Quiet, safe and reliable, this canister has a One Year Warrantee! Auto prime pump-head. Comes with tubing, connections, pads, and 4 baskets! Complete with FOUR baskets for easy media set-up. This filter does not come with all media, but we carry a full line of Eheim and Jebo rock medias at affordable prices. You can buy the media pack for this filter for only $15 from us. Includes shut-off valves attached to top! This has everything for fresh or salt canister filtration use!


Anybody in the US used them yet. If so, can you please take a pictures of what kind of attachment it comes with? And how soft are the tubing. My Eheim tubing are too hard.


----------



## oazanki (Jan 5, 2004)

I was also looking at those on ebay. I went to jebao website, they have more filter models there, but the pics on their website does not match the one on ebay.. 

http://www.jebao.com/cd/owa/siw_mai...which_page=1&enable_button=1#Aquarium filters


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

...that's very interesting...i would personally do more research before buying....good luck on what you decide !


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Big thread on them over at Fishinthe.net

http://www.fishinthe.net/html/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3601


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I noticed this at one of the online retailers, I'll look and see who...

nope, my bad.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks for the thread daemon, from the reading, it sound slike a pretty good deal


----------



## Aquaman (Dec 16, 2003)

I like the looks of that filter, will consider it for my next tank. I wonder how they can get away with totally ripping the design of it off of Eheim.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hi aquaman, well, i know the thread is long, but i read it the whole way through and it appears that eheim used that factory to build their filters.... so originally it came from somewhere in asia...then what happened is they had to rename the product so that they could sell it as their own. same materials, same plastic, same everything, same quality, etc. but different price.


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

hmm hey hubba are you sure that everything is the same? eheim pumps are the heart and soul of eheim filters and, i could be wrong, believe that the eheim pump is far superior and quieter than the jebeo. dont get me wrong im not putting the jebeo's down im just saying that the eheim is still a superior product albeit way more expensive. ok ill shutup now =P


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

ptahkeem, honestly i have no direct experience so what i say is just based on what i read in that thread. read it for yourself. tell me what ya think?


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Hey hubba
read the thread. I dunno I do believe in getting the cheaper alternative for most things but for some reason this product still seems cheaper than the eheim obviously. I still wouldnt fully trust the pump although if people have been using via aquas and have had no problems then whatever works works. Theres gotta be a difference though since people using VA's and these new Jebeos say that there is a small amount of noise but I admit the price on eheims is a little high. Its all about what you want in the end if you want cheap and youre willing to try new things then give the jebeo a whirl but if not and youve got money to burn then stick with the tried and true. =)


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

But does it have a bottom mounted impeller?! Now that will prove it's worth...


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

I think the design is very close to the Eheim's and has a top mounted impeller. Of course I dont own one so I cant be 100% sure but if its a clone then most likely a top mounter one.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

yeai understand where you are coming from. I share your same views which is why my next filter is going to be an xp3


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

What do you mean, bottom mounter is better...it has pushing motion, rather than sucking, so you can add an inline reactor. What do you people mean? :?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

who said bottom mounter is better??? i'm a canister newb and i have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Ptahkeem said:


> Hey hubba
> read the thread. I dunno I do believe in getting the cheaper alternative for most things but for some reason this product still seems cheaper than the eheim obviously. I still wouldnt fully trust the pump although if people have been using via aquas and have had no problems then whatever works works. Theres gotta be a difference though since people using VA's and these new Jebeos say that there is a small amount of noise but I admit the price on eheims is a little high. Its all about what you want in the end if you want cheap and youre willing to try new things then give the jebeo a whirl but if not and youve got money to burn then stick with the tried and true. =)


I've heard very mixed reviews on the ViaAquas, one online retailer actually talked me out of it when I nearly ordered one. 

What's in a name? Quality control, for one thing, service reps who will walk you through a problem for another. 

Dang, you beat me to it on the 2026 for sale...


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> who said bottom mounter is better??? i'm a canister newb and i have no idea what you are talking about


Why do you think you can't run an inline reactor on an XP, it's because it has a top mounted impeller...so there's a big risk of burning the impeller.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> What do you mean, bottom mounter is better...it has pushing motion, rather than sucking, so you can add an inline reactor. What do you people mean? :?


So what about all the people who have an inline reactor on their Eheims which have top mounted impellers?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Raul, who are you talking to? 


<------soooo confused


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Lol anona
actually I believe the eheim is still for sale. Texas, the seller, wants to sell locally before thinking about shipping out. =)


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> hubbahubbahehe said:
> 
> 
> > who said bottom mounter is better??? i'm a canister newb and i have no idea what you are talking about
> ...


Raul cant you run an inline reactor on the output side of the filter? That way you dont have to worry about air locking your filter.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

George Willms said:


> So what about all the people who have an inline reactor on their Eheims which have top mounted impellers?


Why, I thought Eheims have bottom mounted impellers?! :? That's what people told me...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

what canister filters have bottom mounted impellers?? every single canister filter i've seen has their impeller at the top


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Hubba is right as far as I know. All canisters Ive seen are all top mounted. The only bottom mounted one I know of is the Magnum 350 made by marineland.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

oooooo yea the magnum, i forgot about that one, but only because i read some reviews awhile back and they were horrible....so idropped them from my list of canister filters to look at..


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh, my bad then...but then why can you run a reactor inline on an Eheim? Like Ghori's reactor..anyways, the people over ar Cichlid-Forum told me the Penn Plax has a bottom mounted impeller.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Because Eheims rock!


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

I was always under the impression that you hook up inline co2 reactors to the output side of the filter. If you hook them up to the intake side then you would always have the chance of dry locking your canister. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ptahkeem said:


> I was always under the impression that you hook up inline co2 reactors to the output side of the filter. If you hook them up to the intake side then you would always have the chance of dry locking your canister. Am I wrong on this?


Nope, on the output is standard practice.....


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

They are usually hooked up to the output line for that reason and also because they require less maintenance when having filtered water passed through them. Less wastes to gunk up your bioballs, sponges, or whatever you decide to use.


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the clear up George! It wouldnt make sense to put the reactor on the input side due to the possibility of dry locking.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

But it will kill you'r flow...


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Raul, it will decrease it but not kill it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think you stand a better chance of "killing" your canister filter by running a CO2 reactor on the input side as opposed to the output side.

Mike


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

yea only idiots put it on the inlet side, no offense to the idiots out there cuz i'm an idiot too, but a lesser idiot because i put my reactor on the outlet side.

seriously, if you put it on the inlet side you end up using your reactor as a filter cuz all the gunk gets stuck in the bioballs just like george said.....now how much sense does that make?


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

hahaha hubba
actually i was reading a DIY inline reactor article by Ghanzafar Ghori and i found out that he puts his reactor on the inlet side of his filter. go figure. were all idiots now =P


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

wooohooo that's why they make idiot's guides for people like us YEEEHAW


----------



## Ptahkeem (May 5, 2003)

no not calling anyone an idiot. it was just a joke since i dont know any better =).


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been reading through more forum chatter than I care to admit re: Jebao filters. From what I gather, it's right back to the standard of "ya get what ya pay for". Seems that the largest appeal of the Jebaos is their power. The 918 model (found for sale on ebay) is comparable to the Eheim 2028. Comparable, but not a clone. 

The Jebao uses 40w and the Eheim a 25w. Additionally, the Jebao claims to have a flow rate of +/- 200 more liters per hour than the 2028. To me, what is significant is NOT the fact that the Jebao claims to have a more powerful pump. What IS significant is that the pumps are NOT the same. From what I've read on this and other forums is that it is not unheard of for an Eheim to give you 10+ years of solid service. The pump is the bread and butter of any filtration system. 

As for the Jebao's pump, time will tell. One thing that is certain, for now, is that Eheim parts are much easier to find. 

Jebao looks to be a good choice for someone on a tight budget, looking to filter a large (100 gal+) tank. You can get a lot of water flowing for about 1/3-1/2 the cost of an eheim.

Again, these are just my superficial findings. I have never owned either of these filters.

Here's a thread on an arrowana forum re: a comparison between the Jebao and the Eheim.

http://www2.arofanatics.com/forums/...c113&threadid=98504&highlight=jebao+and+eheim

Happy reading......I'm still buying an Eheim .

Ted


----------

